# Wearing surf rash vest as base layer?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

It should keep you warm, but I doubt it will have any wicking properties.
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## nod_089 (Jan 21, 2011)

I wear skins and it feels like they are just a cross between a rashie and a wetsuit so I can't see why not


----------



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

id say go with underarmour instead... rash guards have no wicking properties; lol just UV ray protection!


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

ive found that proper base layer vs anything synthetic (polyester in most cases) there really isnt much of a difference so i dont see the need to spend $75 on something you could get for $10 (cheap walmart shit) but then again i dont do much hardcore riding where im sweating my ass off...


----------

